# Pleco never moves



## hedgehog (Apr 14, 2004)

my 5" pleco doesnt move much, he just clings to the side of the tank in two diffrent places around the filter pick up. the other fish eat the algee wafers before he even moves.

Is this normal? will he die? how can i help him?


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

mine was like that he only moved when the tank lights were off.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

lots of pl*cos are nocturnal, maybe thats it


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Plecos are nocturnal, so you probably don't see it moving around much during the day. I very rarely see my Royal out and about but at night I can here the thing going to town on the Emp filter intakes. It makes a hell of a racket!


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

same thing with my pleco's.
I never see them active during the day.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Replace his batteries...










How long do you have this pleco: some of my plecs needed quite some time (talking months rather than weeks) before they came around, so maybe your a bit impatient.
Most of the pleco's I have/had were pretty active eventually, even during day time, so maybe he just needs more time to get comfortable.

And in case you're concerned he doesn't get enough food: feed him just before you switch off the tank lights - many catfish, pleco's included, are more active and start scavenging at night.


----------

